# Are any of our dogs related?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Just wondering ... has there even been a thread where people list their dog's pedigree (is that the right word?) to see if their baby is related to someone here on the forum?

I'd love to know if Poppy has relatives here! :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Julee, 

You read my mind! I was just thinking about starting a thread like this last night. Since I'm gonna be getting a pup soon, I'm very curious to know the pedigrees of the dogs here.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

That has been done here a few times over the years. I bet you can search for a thread while awaiting response from members.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, since I haven't been a part of previous threads, I'll put what I can make out from the pedigree papers (it's all confusing to me.)



Poppy's Mother - Stangeland's Pearl of Showboat (Several CH. and CH. Showboats in her line)


Poppy's Mother's Daddy - CH Showboat Gigalo's PT Cruiser (Lots of CH. and CH. Showboats in Cruisers line)


Poppy's Mother's Grandfather - Shanlyn's Pure Dynamite (Boomer?) (Also lots of CH.s in his line)


Poppy's Father - Am. CH High Steppin Risque Ria Malt (Lots of AM. CH's in Malts line)

I don't know what else to put, as I said, I find a hard time understanding the pedigree listings and don't want to get cornfused. Maybe that ancestor website could help me out. :HistericalSmiley:

I was thinking that someone on the forum has Jack (C & M's Stangelands Black Jack), who is Poppy's older Brother from the previous litter of Pearl and Malt's. But, I'm not sure.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Lots of us have Marcris Risque Business or his children and grand children in our pedigrees.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes Mia's grandpa is Marcris Risque Business and Bella has a half sister on here too.:blush:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't have MS Word installed on my computer right now, so I can't open Preston's pedigree, but I know he is pretty closely related to Stacy's Caira (I think Caira...don't think it's Caddy??) & also Purplepeep's Libby. Further down his pedigree, I'm sure he is related to many others on here.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Cosy said:


> Lots of us have Marcris Risque Business or his children and grand children in our pedigrees.


Yup, most of our maltese today are related to each other by him.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, looking through the papers ... Poppy's Mother's Great-Grandpa/Grandma ... I see Risque King Ransom and C & M's Lolly's Tinker Bell.

Is the name Risque unique, or do you think Risque Business and Risque King Ransom were related?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> I don't have MS Word installed on my computer right now, so I can't open Preston's pedigree, but I know he is pretty closely related to Stacy's Caira (I think Caira...don't think it's Caddy??) & also Purplepeep's Libby. Further down his pedigree, I'm sure he is related to many others on here.


i was trying to find that old thread but couldn't find it where everyone posted their pedigrees. I couldn't even open up my earliest posts to find it that way!

Caira's dad is Ch Sinphony of Venice Andy, is that Preston's? Here is Caira's pedigree
WebGeneal 4.7.0 (2004.05.01)


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, how darned cool is this!! :thumbsup:

I see that Poppy's Father's Great Grandpa/Grandma is Marcris Risque Business and Cedarwood Kivalia.

Poppy's Father's Great-Grandpa and Grandma were Marcris Indecent and Miss Lilly White II.

I'm going to end up knowing more about Poppy's family than my own. LOL

HUGz! Jules

*Edit:* Actually looking through his lines I see the name Marcris mentioned two other times ... Marcris Success of Sun Isle and Marcris Marshmellow Prism.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

here are links to all my pedigrees

Truffles and Emma
WebGeneal 4.7.0 (2004.05.01) 
(they are the 'potential offspring) I don't have their pedigrees done yet, LOL

Lucy
WebGeneal 4.7.0 (2004.05.01)

Caddy
WebGeneal 4.7.0 (2004.05.01)

And last but not least...

Lois
WebGeneal 4.7.0 (2004.05.01)

So let's see who their relatives are!

And thank you to Klaus for his wonderful maltese database!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> i was trying to find that old thread but couldn't find it where everyone posted their pedigrees. I couldn't even open up my earliest posts to find it that way!
> 
> Caira's dad is Ch Sinphony of Venice Andy, is that Preston's? Here is Caira's pedigree
> WebGeneal 4.7.0 (2004.05.01)


Yep, Preston's dad is Andy as well. I knew they were very closely related.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

This was done a long time ago, so long ago it was before I was a member here. 

Here are links to each of my three: 

Cadeau: 
CloudClan Maltese- Cadeau's Pedigree

Cadie: 
CloudClan Maltese- Cadie Pedigree

Cacia:
CloudClan Maltese-Cacia Pedigree

I need to work on getting a digital form of the pedigrees of my Clan at the bridge because I love seeing who is related to the older dogs in their pedigrees.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Other than the usual suspect (Risque Business) and various 'cousins' here and there...Bisou's half sister (same daddy) is Des' SeRi.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

As soon as I find Nikki's AKC paper, I'll post her lineage. I know that there are a couple of relatives around here.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> here are links to all my pedigrees
> 
> Truffles and Emma
> WebGeneal 4.7.0 (2004.05.01)
> ...


Poppy and Lucy have a lot of the same names in there ... does that like make them 3rd cousins removed ... or something like that? 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> As soon as I find Nikki's AKC paper, I'll post her lineage. I know that there are a couple of relatives around here.


Ditto


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't have Remy's pedigree scanned yet but here is his sire's pedigree (taken from woodele):

WebGeneal 4.7.0 (2004.05.01)

His mom was not a champion so I don't have a link to her pedigree but her lines are mainly from Bonnie Palmer (Angels). His grandfather from his mom's side is Ch. Angels Risque' Desperado.

Any relatives out there?


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

This is such a nice idea! Id post mine, but being in the UK its not likely. I do know that theres a ch something hersley kisses whos american and a cousin of bellas somewhere along the line lol


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I thought about this last night (probably too much  ) and now I'm confused. [Nothing new!]

How can so many of us be from all over the country and yet have the same sires in our second, third or fourth generation? For example, how many times did they breed Marcris Risque Business?

I probably wouldn't ask this if we were talking about large breed dogs, where there are mainly very large litters each time ... but we're talking about a breed where there might be 1 to 3 pups in each litter.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> I thought about this last night (probably too much  ) and now I'm confused. [Nothing new!]
> 
> How can so many of us be from all over the country and yet have the same sires in our second, third or fourth generation? * For example, how many times did they breed Marcris Risque Business?*
> 
> ...


LOL. You should have a look at this thread: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/62351-ch-marcris-risque-business-romx-pedigree.html

In some cases, Risque Business is a pup's 5 gen pedigree 4+ times. This has to do with line breeding. You'll see sometimes that he was even bred with his own offspring. Apparently really experienced breeders can use line breeding to their advantage (from what I understand). Anyway, Risque' is in a TON of the pedigrees of reputable breeders' dogs, and thus, many of ours.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

By the way, I have no idea how many times Risque' was bred (but, to give you an idea, he sired *107 *champions!!), but I think males are often bred MANY more times than females because it isn't much of an ordeal for them. While females have to carry the litter, deliver, and nurse, males need to donate a few minutes of their time and that's about it..


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> By the way, I have no idea how many times Risque' was bred (but, to give you an idea, he sired *107 *champions!!), but I think males are often bred MANY more times than females because it isn't much of an ordeal for them. While females have to carry the litter, deliver, and nurse, males need to donate a few minutes of their time and that's about it..


I hadn't talked to my breeder in a bit, so I called just to say hello. We got to talking about this and she explained it more to me. And yes, we did wonder how many pups that Risque' had in order to have had over 100 go on to be champions.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

nekkidfish said:


> How can so many of us be from all over the country and yet have the same sires in our second, third or fourth generation?


All over the world actually, not just all over the country. bisou's never been to the US and she has mainly US lines in her pedigree.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Jules - Stuart is a full uncle to Poppy . Pearl is his sister, but not littermate. oxoxox


----------



## 2pups (Mar 28, 2010)

*I have "twins"!*

The last of the litter. Last adoptive family backed out for Alex when they realized how expensive it is to parent a Maltese properly and I got both for an amazingly excellent price! (Not nearly as great of a price if I only adopted ONE :blink: ) but seeing them together I know I made the right choice. They are definitely meant to be together... how could you break a bond like these two have? :wub: I'm in HEAVEN! Pics to be posted later in the month when the hair on their muzzles grows back... and yes, they're clothed! :HistericalSmiley:

They are in the line of Fonderosa's Sir Oliver.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> here are links to all my pedigrees
> 
> Truffles and Emma
> WebGeneal 4.7.0 (2004.05.01)
> ...


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Holly is related to Cady!:chili: Her Dad is AM/CAN CH Hi-Lite Seattle Sail Away (Sailor) and his Father was Ch Hi-Lite Seattle Showoff!!



CloudClan said:


> This was done a long time ago, so long ago it was before I was a member here.
> 
> Here are links to each of my three:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's Nikki's Lineage:

*Sire Lineage:*

SIRE: Ch Phlick's Enchanted Sand Dancer

Ch Sandra's Island Whatacocoanut 
Ch Naysmith's Be A Lavish Lace

Ch Gemmery's S-S Jargoon
Ch Sand Island Rodeo Queen

Ch Naysmith Elkins Show Em How
Del Zarzoso Europa

*Dam Lineage:*

DAM: Ch Phlick's Total Chaos

Ch Sands Magical Sonofagun
Ch Moonstruck's Stars Fell On Alabama

Ch Pashes Magical Phantasy
Sand's Wild Irish Rose

Ch Mistwood's Dennis The Menace
Le Aries Lady Sarah Greyson

Like many of our fluffs, Nikki is related to Ch Marcris Risque Business. The relation is through Ch Pashes Magical Phantasy, which has Risque Business in both his Sire and Dam.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> here are links to all my pedigrees
> 
> Truffles and Emma
> WebGeneal 4.7.0 (2004.05.01)
> ...



Your Caddy and Lois and are related to Nikki. :biggrin:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

tamizami said:


> Jules - Stuart is a full uncle to Poppy . Pearl is his sister, but not littermate. oxoxox


Awwwww .... Poppy can't wait to meet his Uncle Stuart!!! :wub:

OT: I'll try and call ya' later! :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellasmummy said:


> This is such a nice idea! Id post mine, but being in the UK its not likely. I do know that theres a ch something hersley kisses whos american and a cousin of bellas somewhere along the line lol


thats Lafford Hersheys Kisses - he's British but an Am ch.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie - Doesn't Bella have some of Billie Betchel's dogs in her pedigree (4th generation)? I seem to remember that Bella and Lacie are related.

And, of course, Lacie has Risque Business in her pedigree too.

Tilly (my little rescue sweetheart) well I don't think anyone knows who her relatives are (might not even all be Maltese).


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

We got Leila's pedigree today. Her registered name is Sands Pocketful of Dreams. 

Sire: CH Mistwood's Trade Off of C&M

2nd gen: CH Mistwood's Trade-Marc / CH C and M's Tia of Mistwood

3rd gen: CH Divine's Marc of Friendship / CH Mistwood's Supreme Justice
CH Mistwood's Grand Finale / Mistwood's Cindy

Dam: Sands in the Corner Pocket

2nd gen: CH Pashes Magical Phantasy / CH Naysmith's Be a Lavish Lace

3rd gen: CH Pashes Dream Phantasy / Divines Angelic Pashes
CH Naysmith Elkins Show Em How / Del Zarzoso Europea


I know Leila's G-G-G-G grandfather is Risque Business, too, so he's back there, along with a more recent Risque or two. 

So far, looks like we're related to Lois, Caddy, and Nikki through CH Naysmith's Be a Lavish Lace, Del Zarzoso Europea, and CH Naysmith Elkins Show Em How!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy's father's side has CH.Judabob's Shama Shu, .Ch.Martin's Foxwell-Cid ,
Su-Le's Suki, Ch.Martin's Micheal-Cid, CH. Micheal's Cookie, CH.To the Victor Of England, Ch. Su-Le's Chim, 

Bitsy's Mother's side-CH Round Robin's One Man Show, CH Round Robin's Center Stage, Ch Sundaze Victory In Mothion, Ch Judabob's Shama Shu 


On the back are more of the parents, CH Joanne- Chen's Sno Man Dancer, CH. Maltacello's El-Cid, CH Maltara's Show Off, CH Joanne-Chen's Dancing St. V. O'England, CH. Villa Malta's Weegee, Ch Villas Malta's Tega, CH Shareen Captain Starward
CH Joanne-Chen's Casper, CH Villa Malta's Koln, CH Villa Malta's Pieces, CH Joanne-Chen's Mar's Roan Dancer


Any of these names look familiar..family wise? I don't know much about pedigree,I just copied the names of the ones w/ CH in front assuming that means champions. the paper I got does back 4 generations.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> We got Leila's pedigree today. Her registered name is Sands Pocketful of Dreams.
> 
> Sire: CH Mistwood's Trade Off of C&M
> 
> ...



Nikki's waving at her relatives!! :chili:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's Coconuts

Sire: Ch Pashes Magical Phantasy
Ch Pashes Dream Phantasy
Divines Angelic Pashes


Dam: Ch Moonstrucks Stars Fell On Alabama
Ch Mistwoods Dennis The Menace
Le Aries Lady Sarah Greyson

I know that Nikki's Mom (Chaos) and Coconut are half sisters because they have the same mom.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> We got Leila's pedigree today. Her registered name is Sands Pocketful of Dreams.
> 
> 
> 2nd gen: CH Pashes Magical Phantasy / CH Naysmith's Be a Lavish Lace
> ...


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

(pinkpixie1588's) Leila and Sophie are half sisters (same dad)!! We are related to (Bellarata's) Caddy & Lois, & (Nikki's Mom's) Nikki 

How do you guys go back farther in your pups pedigree? Ours only lists the great grandparents.

Sophia's Pedigree...

*Sire*
CH Mistwood's Trade Off Of C&M

Sire's parents
CH Mistwood's Trade-Marc
CH C&M's Tia of Mistwood

Sire's grandparents
CH Divine's Marc Of Friendship
CH Mistwood's Supreme Justice

CH Mistwood's Grand Finale
Mistwood's Cindy

*Dam*
Phlicks 'N Sands Whose Got The Button

Dam's parents
CH Pashes Raggedy Andy
Sands Playin' To Win

Dam's Grandparents
CH Pashes The Kissing Bandit
Pashes Dream Follie

CH Sandras Island Whatacocoanut
Sands Lil 'Liza Jane


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> (pinkpixie1588's) Leila and Sophie are half sisters (same dad)!! We are related to (Bellarata's) Caddy & Lois, & (Nikki's Mom's) Nikki
> 
> How do you guys go back farther in your pups pedigree? Ours only lists the great grandparents.
> 
> ...


I think you can order more extensive pedigrees from AKC but they're more expensive. I just went with the 3 gen. 

Also, check out this database: 

MDB search

You can go back further with that. 

By the way, Leila waves hello to her sissy Sophie ! :happy dance:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's Ava's pedigree.....*Pedigree of:*

Angels Ava L'Amour
F
W: 2005-05-20
[PEDIGREE w/o LINKS]
[BREEDING INFO]
[TRIAL PEDIGREE]
[REVERSE PEDIGREE]usa CH
Angels Risque' Double Jeopardy
ROM
AKC TN 878793/02 05-01
W: 1999-06-22
[PEDIGREE w/o LINKS]
[BREEDING INFO]
[TRIAL PEDIGREE]
[REVERSE PEDIGREE]MCH
Marcris Risque' Business
ROMX
AKC TM 746982/01 03-93
W: 1991-07-29Marcris Marshmallow Prism
AKC TD 054631 01-91ICH
Marcris Marshmallow
ROMMarcris Honey Of NaysmithPetal's Lilys In The Snow
AKC TC 960347 03-92usa CH
Marcris Love
ROMMarcris Melody Of Elkins
ROMusa CH
Deonies Risque' Exposé
ROM
AKC TN 135690/01 00-97
W: 1994-09-01MCH
Marcris Risque' Business
ROMX
AKC TM 746982/01 03-93Marcris Marshmallow PrismPetal's Lilys In The Snowusa CH
Stricklee's Sweet Revenge
ROM
AKC TD 056789 11-90usa CH
Whisper's Bo WevillStricklee's Bonita Coquiusa CH
Angels Top Secret At Khanthav
'Secret'
W: 2001-10-28
[PEDIGREE w/o LINKS]
[BREEDING INFO]
[TRIAL PEDIGREE]
[REVERSE PEDIGREE]ICH
Angels Risque' Cupid
ROM
W: 2000MCH
Marcris Risque' Business
ROMX
AKC TM 746982/01 03-93Marcris Marshmallow PrismPetal's Lilys In The SnowPalmer's Pebbles Lady Whisper
AKC TM 030976/01 02-96Sir Gizmo IIIPalmer's Pebbles Sweet Revenge
ROMMarcris Sweet Talk II
AKC TN 807984/01 07-01
W: 1999usa CH
TNT's Siren With A Smile
AKC TN 588484/01usa CH
Whitetail's Last ImpressionTNT's Dream Loverusa CH
Marcris Divine Proposal
AKC TN 415319/01 08-98usa CH
Marcris Indecent Proposal
ROMXusa CH
Marcris Divinely Risque'
ROMXPedigree generated by _WebGeneal 4.7.0 (2004.05.01)_ using database _maltol.dbw_ on _Mon 12 Apr 00:16:56 2010 UTC_.
There are no guarantees made as to the accuracy of the data published at this site. For questions or further information, please visit Sponsor _Maltese Kennel of Wittenhouse_ on the Internet at http://www.malteser-kennel-of-wittenhouse.de/ or the Breeder *Palmer, Bonnie (USA-FL)*.Web scripts Copyright © 1998-2004 Alfirin Technologies. All Rights Reserved.
Use of web harvester robots or any other means of copying contents of this page, in whole or in part, for any commercial purpose is expressly prohibited.
Database maintained by [email protected]. Please contact them for questions, additions, or changes regarding the database.

it didn't show up like i hoped it would.....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

AKC only goes 4 generations. Usually the breeder can/will provide more generations if asked.

When I was breeding Lhasas, I could take each of my pedigrees back about 12 generations, but that was a lot of research and time that I invested into meeting with breeders and going through their pedgree books and records. Sometimes we would be missing one side and would be so excited when we met someone who could fill in the blanks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For anyone interested in pedigrees and Maltese history, The Complete Maltese is a fabulous book.

Amazon.com: The Complete Maltese (9780876052099): Nicholas Cutillo: Books


----------

